# patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???



## ferryboxen (9. Sep. 2006)

hallo zusammen !!!

möchte mir einen patronenfilter selbst bauen - habe mir einen ibc container gekauft - bräuchte einen bauplan - materialzusammenstellung - einfach alles was man so benötigt - bin für jeden tip und ratschläge dankbar.

im vorraus besten dank.........gruss lothar


----------



## Thorsten (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

Hi Lothar,

morgen stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung...heute fehlt mir allerdings etwas die Zeit.

Vieleicht meldet sich ja  noch ein anderer "Patronfilterbesitzer".


----------



## ferryboxen (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

hallo

würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand tips geben kann - würde das teil gerne übern winter bauen und im frühjahr in betrieb nehmen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

Hi Lothar,

ich werde meinen Patronenfilter ebenfalls "neu" bauen, da mir mein alter gerade "um die Ohren geflogen" ist.  
Will heißen: Ich habe für den bisherigen; KG- und HT-Rohr versucht miteinander zu verkleben.   
Jetzt kommt das große Gestöhne aller Bastler: Das weiß doch jeder, das das nicht hält. Ja, habs aber trotzdem probiert.  
Also Finger weg vom verkleben bzw. abdichten von HT-Rohr mit anderen Materialien. 
Ich werde mir jetzt PVC-Druckrohr besorgen. Dieses kannst du problemlos mit dem KG-Rohr verkleben. 
Ausserdem habe ich meine Rohre, auf den die Filterpatronen gesteckt sind, aus 50er HT-Rohr gefertigt. 
Diese kann man über das 50er Rohr stecken und somit Gott sei Dank wiederverwenden. 
Eine genaue Materialliste muss ich mir erst noch selber erstellen. 

Aber mal ne andere Frage. Was hast du als Grobschmutzabscheidung davor? 
Ohne diesen wirst du alleine an deinem Patronenfilter nicht lange Freude haben. Du musst ihn zu oft säubern.


----------



## ferryboxen (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

hallo frank

ich wollte einen spaltfilter und noch meinen mehrkammerfilter vorschalten - sollte als grobfilter reichen - kenn mich nur nicht mit patronenfiltern aus - was nimmst du zum vorfiltern - vieleicht bau ich mir auch nen vortex - aber auch da müsste ich mir erst einen plan besorgen..

gruss lothar


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

Hallo Lothar,

ich denke mal, wenn du einen Spaltfilter "davorhängst" sollte das genügen. 
Evtl. noch eine Bürstenkammer in deinen Mehrkammerfilter. Was soll da sonst noch rein? 
Ein Vortex ist natürlich auch keine schlechte Lösung. 
Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder, wie er aussehen *könnte:*

*Draufsicht Vortex*
 

*Seitenansicht Vortex*
 

*Schnittansicht Vortex*
 

Allerdings muss ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, das ein Vortex für den Anschluss an einen Skimmer eher ungeeignet ist. 
Ein Skimmer zieht "nur" den leichten Oberflächenschmutz an. Folglich landet dieser leichte Schmutz dann auch nur im Vortex und schwimmt auf der Wasseroberfläche. 
Er sinkt nur schwerlich nach unten und wird dann beim absinken eher in den nachfolgenden Filter gesogen.


----------



## ferryboxen (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

hallo frank  !!!

danke für die detalierten bilder - kannst du mir oder natürlich alle anderen im forum die genaue funktionsweise eines patronenfilters erklären - das heist wo wasser rein - wo wasser raus - wieviel patronen pro 1000 liter wasser - und und und.....einfach alles was das thema betrifft.
plane für nächstes jahr auch noch ein erhöhten pflanzteich von mindestens 10 m² - ich denke den kann ich dann auch noch zum filtern benutzen - aber erstmal steht der patronenfilter an.

gruss lothar


----------



## Frank (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

Hallo Lothar,

du solltest pro 1000 Liter Teichvolumen mindestens 1 m Filterpatrone rechnen. 

und das ist noch mal ein Schnitt durch einen Patronenfilter mit vorgeschaltetem Vortex *(alte Version vom Vortex, die so nicht optimal funktioniert)* als Beispiel:

       

Das mechanisch gereinigte Wasser wird nun also in die Kammer mit dem Patronenfilter geleitet. 
Dort durchfließt es die Filterpatronen von außen nach innen. An den Filterpartonen haben sich die für die biologische Reinigung wichtigen Bakterien angesiedelt. 
Die Patronen sind auf ein in sich geschlossenes Rohrleitungssystem aufgesteckt, welche das nun bioligisch gereinigte Wasser in den nächsten Filter oder die Pumpenkammer (so bei mir) weiterleitet.

Hier ist findest du eine wie ich finde sehr gute Baubeschreibung eines etwas anders aufgebauten Patronenfilters. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Dirk.


----------



## ferryboxen (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

hallo frank 

das sieht ja schon alles sehr gut aus - jetzt bin ich um ein vielfaches schlauer - ich denke das ich jetzt das ganze hin bekomme - auf jeden fall aller besten dank.

werde das ganze fototechnisch festhalten und einstellen.

also nochmals vielen dank - gruss lothar


----------



## Thorsten (10. Sep. 2006)

*AW: patronenfilter selbstbau wer hilft ???*

Hi zusammen,

na da war aber einer schneller...Danke Frank!

Viel Spaß beim bauen *und* berichten nicht vergessen!


----------

